# My favorite Max to a new home



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Just wanted to show you some pics of Max my favorite boy, I had to sell him because the mouse smell in my spare room was now coming in the house so I had to sell most of my mice and all of my bucks  but I´ll be able to borrow bucks from a friend if I want more litters and we are looking for a bigger house with a garage (have been looking for a while but noone want a big mousie smell during christmas :-/ so they had to go before then). So I had to let Max go, even though I really did want to keep him, he is a VERY nice fun mouse. A fellow breeder got my mice and found a home for max within half an hour from getting him  and the new owner is on an forum like this one and posted these pictures i think yesterday  The new owner then returned to get two more bucks (I think his sons because Max was in the same cage as his sons when I sold him, I hope so because then they hopefully will getalong) but the new owner is very happy with max and I am very happy too that he got a good home  here are the pics the owner posted, I think they are cute


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

I can see why he was your favorite. He's a real stunner!


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

wow he is beautiful


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------

